# Restoring the Horizontal Offset Smoker.



## baz senior (May 4, 2014)

Hi Guy's,
I have been real busy at work, which is getting in the way of getting the HOS back into shape.

Many moons ago, around 12 - 13 years in fact, I made the original firebox into a log burner and gave it away to a friend. This turns out to have been a huge mistake, and despite a good number of different modifications, it never performed as I wanted it to.  
I gave away the bit that was most important, but didn't know it at the time.

So, the other weekend, my friend said I could have it back, it was really rusted up, and the hinges had either seized, or broken.
As soon as it got into the backyard, it came to bits, nothing a nine inch angle grinder and cutting disc can't sort out.
Over the few nights I have been able to, I have got off all the old hinges, cleaned it up, and refitted new ones.














Image



__ baz senior
__ May 4, 2014


















Image



__ baz senior
__ May 4, 2014


















Image



__ baz senior
__ May 4, 2014






Then came the rebuild and final clean up with a whopping big rotary wire brush on the grinder. I'll bet that pleased the neighbours, that and the clouds of red dust floating around.
But it finally came together, got painted, (Plasticote BBQ Paint) and put back where it rightly belongs. I then heat cured the paint as per instructions with a gas burner wedged into the fire box air hole.













Image



__ baz senior
__ May 4, 2014


















Image



__ baz senior
__ May 4, 2014


















Image



__ baz senior
__ May 4, 2014


















Image



__ baz senior
__ May 4, 2014






The base frame needs a clean up, and the old air slides underneath need coming off, as they are now redundant. But a bit more work and it should be as it should have been in the first place. But, if you don't know, you make mistakes, and if you didn't make mistakes, you wouldn't get experience.

I still have the UDS to be going on with until this is up and working, and there is some Belly Pork and a small Brisket for tomorrow.
You have to have some perk's eh! I'll let you know how it goes, I need to get hold of some decent sized bit's of hard wood, Oak, Beech etc, then I can fire it up and see how it performs.

Any comments or barracking welcome.


----------



## smokin monkey (May 4, 2014)

Hi Baz, what a great looking smoker! will be able to smell the smoke from here!

Smokin Monkey


----------



## kc5tpy (May 4, 2014)

Hello Baz.  Great looking smoker.  Glad to see you are getting it back in shape.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade (May 5, 2014)

That is a great looking smoker - take good care of it. It is unusual to get them with such thick plate these days. Looking forward to seeing how it cooks now that it has been restored.


----------



## baz senior (May 5, 2014)

I made this from scratch, the cook chamber and the firebox are 24" spun ductile iron mains water pipe. These were off cut's kindly given to me be a plant which made it near me. Unfortunately it was bought by a foreign company and closed. It was originally covered in bitumen,and that was a nightmare to get off. All the other bits were scavenged from local scrap yards.  
It is a real bonus that although it's iron, it can be welded.

I'll let you know how it goes, it might get a go next Sunday.


----------

